# WTF!  And some of us frown on whites fucking niggers!



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2014)

This is just as bad, if not worse!

http://www.thefword.org.uk/blog/2007/11/if_turning_an_o


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 1, 2014)

I might never be the same after reading that


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 1, 2014)

i hit it, it wasnt that good


----------



## sneedham (Mar 1, 2014)

Sick shit there.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, gotta keep an open mind and not knock it till you.... Well knock it. Sounds like the ape was into it. I wonder if she gives good head or I she's into back door. I may want to take my next vacation to Indonesia!  I did a black chick once when I was 19. I wonder if its similar.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 1, 2014)

wtf, that's just sick


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2014)

nothing surprises me anymore, this world is full of sick bastards


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2014)

they said she was 6 years old and we cant find azza..........just saying is all...........


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> nothing surprises me anymore, this world is full of sick bastards



lolz bro, most of those sick bastards are here in AG


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2014)

This is the ethnic makeup of Indonesia, there are no 'African Blacks' but a mix of ethnicities ......

Throughout Indonesian history,  waves of migration of foreign origin ethnicities were spread throughout  Indonesia, usually inhabiting urban centers and seldom reaching rural  parts of Indonesia. 



*Chinese*:  The most significant ethnic minority of foreign origin in Indonesia.  Chinese began inhabiting Indonesia since the 15th century with  significant waves in 18th and 19th century. Mostly concentrated in _pecinan_ (chinatowns) in urban Java, Sumatra and Kalimantan, with significant numbers in Jakarta, Medan, Semarang, Surabaya, Cirebon, Pekanbaru, Batam, Bangka island and Pontianak in West Kalimantan.
*Arabs*: Historically Arab traders were credited for the spread of Islam  in the Indonesian archipelago. Many have assimilated into local  ethnicities such as Betawi, Malay, Javanese, and Sundanese; however,  several cities in Indonesia have significant Arab populations that  preserve their culture, identity, and their links to Arabic countries.  Spread throughout Indonesian cities, significant numbers can be found in  Surabaya, Gresik, Jakarta, Medan and many coastal cities in Indonesia.
*Indian*:  Indian people also had settled the Indonesian archipelago, however  their number is not as large as that of Chinese Indonesians.  Concentrated in urban centers with significant numbers around Pasar Baru in Jakarta, and Kampung Keling in Medan.
*Indos*:  Indos or Eurasians, of mixed ancestry between Indonesian native ethnic  groups and European/Dutch ancestry, they emerged during the Dutch East Indies  period. Around one million Indonesians with various degrees of mixed  ancestry today can trace their ancestry to Europeans. During the  colonial period, their numbers were greater, but since Indonesian  independence most chose to go to the Netherlands. Eurasian Indonesians  dwindle in number as an ethnic group since major emigration from  Indonesia after World War II.
*Japanese*: Japanese have migrated to Indonesia since the Dutch East Indies  colonial era; however, after their defeat in World War II, their number  decreased, leaving small numbers of ex-Japanese soldiers that still  stayed in Indonesia and became Indonesian citizens. The recent  development of Japanese residents in Indonesia was driven by the  increase of Japanese business and investment in Indonesia since the  1970s, and mostly are expatriates that still maintain their Japanese  citizenship. Significant numbers of Japanese expatriates stay in  Indonesia, especially in Jakarta and Bali.
*Korean*:  They are a recent addition of Indonesian foreign origin ethnicities,  dated back only several decades ago. Mostly driven by the increase of  Korean business and investment in Indonesia, and most are expatriates  that still maintain their Korean citizenship.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 2, 2014)

fuckin' non-whites


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 2, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, didn't AIDS originate from white guys going to Africa and fucking apes and monkeys then ended up spreading it to the humans there and later around the world?

Lastly, I'm beginning to think that IM is loaded with prejudice members considering the loosely use of the "N" word and racist remarks made of sex with a black chick. Sorry for feeling offended but I am African-American.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> nothing surprises me anymore, this world is full of sick bastards



So fucking true..........I hate this fucking place now..........sick new shit every fucking day!!


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 2, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> If I'm not mistaken, didn't AIDS originate from white guys going to Africa and fucking apes and monkeys then ended up spreading it to the humans there and later around the world?
> 
> Lastly, I'm beginning to think that IM is loaded with prejudice members considering the loosely use of the "N" word and racist remarks made of sex with a black chick. Sorry for feeling offended but I am African-American.



where did you hear it was a white guy?

youre right though. the racism here is ridiculous. Bunch of pussies hiding behind their computers using racial slurs they'd never have the balls to use in public. then again this is AG


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> where did you hear it was a white guy?
> 
> youre right though. the racism here is ridiculous. Bunch of pussies hiding behind their computers using racial slurs they'd never have the balls to use in public. then again this is AG





Thx for being honest about the racism here,and this is so true "Bunch of pussies hiding behind their computers using racial slurs they'd never have the balls to use in public".........


----------



## s2h (Mar 2, 2014)

charley said:


> Thx for being honest about the racism here,and this is so true "Bunch of pussies hiding behind their computers using racial slurs they'd never have the balls to use in public".........



Is that any different then you hiding behind a computer to post what you posted??...the vast majority of net posters use the net as a tool of expresion they can't or won't use in there daily lives...be it racist....political...etc etc...

If you met someone from this thread in public....would you call them a pussy??...you might ,....you might not...

Racism exists on both sides and it will never change...you think if you walk into 5th Ward in Houston there just gonna run up a give you hugs??..you will be a cracker....and you will get yourself robbed...at gun point...

Do you live in the Alaska wilderness or something..??


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> If I'm not mistaken, didn't AIDS originate from white guys going to Africa and fucking apes and monkeys then ended up spreading it to the humans there and later around the world?
> 
> Lastly, I'm beginning to think that IM is loaded with prejudice members considering the loosely use of the "N" word and racist remarks made of sex with a black chick. Sorry for feeling offended but I am African-American.


why do you identify with african american and not as american, if you leave this country you are just american and blacks in other countries will hate you, just saying. if you dont like hearing the n-word, you better stop listening to rap music and hanging out with black people, you guys throw the word work around more than Italians say gibroni yet if a white guy drops it within earshot, oh shit he must be a racist, fuck you and all your n-word friends. that is all


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2014)

aids was a WW2 chemical warfare project, look it up, it makes the most sense, just think about it for a few minutes, with the amount of animal cruelty in the world if it came from a monkey this would have been a biblical plague centuries ago. its not like we just discovered monkeys or Africa for that matter


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2014)

^^racism reported


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 2, 2014)

charley, bio chem, and sinister minister you're no better than anyone else here or anywhere else for that matter, get off your judgmental high horse you racist homos


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2014)

s2h said:


> Is that any different then you hiding behind a computer to post what you posted??...the vast majority of net posters use the net as a tool of expresion they can't or won't use in there daily lives...be it racist....political...etc etc...
> 
> If you met someone from this thread in public....would you call them a pussy??...you might ,....you might not...
> 
> ...




You're right & I don't deny it..  and I live in Philly & have lived in 'North Philly' so have experienced much 'Black culture'..


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> How about them kids playing that knock out game?  I still haven't seen any reports of anyone but niggers doing that, real tough guys.
> 
> 
> Btw I have nothing against black people, I just don't like niggers.




You're right Farva, there is some really nasty shit going on in the black community , I don't like  it, but shit gets so lopsided here..


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2014)

i personally would like to sell myself as a slave to some nice asian or black hot chick, possibly even mexican.....history in reverse....she would keep me and use and abuse me in bed all the time,.....


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Mar 2, 2014)

charley said:


> You're right & I don't deny it..  and I live in Philly & have lived in 'North Philly' so have experienced much 'Black culture'..



I have seen it first hand several times in my life...I played AAU basketball in my teens...I was the only white player on the team...we played in D.C. mostly and our practices were in a gym inside a H.U.D. housing project...I was under steady attack all driven by me being white...and I got into more then one fight over it...but I kept going and it finally turned to me getting a ghetto pass...plus I had a cool big ass Sony radio I carried on my shoulder and a tricked out cardboard box to break on...

Second time was in the Army...the only thing more segregated then the Army is prison...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2014)

I fucked an orangatuan once, she was not as strategically shaved as I would have liked. Cute freckles though.


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 2, 2014)

I am European American FYI


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2014)

s2h said:


> I have seen it first hand several times in my life...I played AAU basketball in my teens...I was the only white player on the team...we played in D.C. mostly and our practices were in a gym inside a H.U.D. housing project...I was under steady attack all driven by me being white...and I got into more then one fight over it...but I kept going and it finally turned to me getting a ghetto pass...plus I had a cool big ass Sony radio I carried on my shoulder and a tricked out cardboard box to break on...
> 
> Second time was in the Army...the only thing more segregated then the Army is prison...




Thx Bro, I understand what you're saying, sounds like you know how to survive & have fun in the hood...it's a good skill to have..


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I fucked an orangatuan once, she was not as strategically shaved as I would have liked. Cute freckles though.




Good for you Captn', next time bring a straight razor...


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 2, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> where did you hear it was a white guy?



Maybe I'm incorrect since I hadn't seen any official documents of such. But I've seen "And The Band Played On" on several occassions. I know, Hollywood productions aren't always factual. Just look at their "Temptations" movie. LOL But to my understanding, it did begin in Africa from sex with animals, not the natives.



			
				heckler7 said:
			
		

> why do you identify with african american and not as american, if you leave this country you are just american and blacks in other countries will hate you, just saying. if you dont like hearing the n-word, you better stop listening to rap music and hanging out with black people, you guys throw the word work around more than Italians say gibroni yet if a white guy drops it within earshot, oh shit he must be a racist, fuck you and all your n-word friends. that is all.




Actually heckley7, I agree. I've always said that I hope that one day, society can remove labels from individuals and groups. No more African-American, White, Jewish, Gay, etc. Just a man, woman, group, etc. 
As for me, if you've noticed my AV, I was born and raised in the state of Louisiana. Culturally, I'm considered Creole, that is Black or White with ancestory of Spain or France. In my case, I'm  Black with French ancestory on both sides of the family. Technically, I'm African-American. In Louisiana (though I now live in Ca.), whatever racial blood that you possess 1/3 of is the race that you are. I came up with pure racism. Living in California, many people have no idea what my race is since I don't "talk black" or "think black".  As a child, a Black kid or man couldn't walk the street without feeling threatened by racist terrorists. I was a child of the 60's, teen of the 70's, and adult of the 80's to today. Been there, lived it. I've been called the N-word since I was a kid so to see it still used today is considered an insult. Society has been more educated since the 60's. 

To set the record straight, I DON'T LIKE NOR LISTEN TO RAP or HIP-HOP music. I prefer to listen to contemporary jazz and classic Motown/r&b.  Sure, I got "hipped" in the 90's when I was dating a young lady who listened to artists like Salt-n-Pepa, L.L. Cool J, and Heavy D and I began liking some of the music. But artists like them never used the vulgar words towards women or racially offensive terms. And I never used the N-word, be it ending with er nor a. I'm a little more educated than that. So I wouldn't know anything about calling other African-Americans the N-word. That assumption like saying that all Jews are "penny pinchers". Or all gays are serial killers, considering John Wayne Gacy and Jeffery Dumer were both gay and serial killers. Or let's not forget that all white men can't dance........LOL


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 2, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> charley, bio chem, and sinister minister you're no better than anyone else here or anywhere else for that matter, get off your judgmental high horse you racist homos



No one is saying that they're better than anyone else here. As I stated before, until you've actually witnessed racism in person then you really can't judge anyone by their race or color. Sadly, I DID. I was born in the 60's. I've been called those names to my face since then, not on the internet. So since many here may not have walked my shoes, I think it's safe for me to state that the N-word is offensive.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> Maybe I'm incorrect since I hadn't seen any official documents of such. But I've seen "And The Band Played On" on several occassions. I know, Hollywood productions aren't always factual. Just look at their "Temptations" movie. LOL But to my understanding, it did begin in Africa from sex with animals, not the natives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your in burbank cruise over to van nuys and walk around at night and try not to be racist and think the guys dressed like bangers are gonna fuck you up. it is what it is. I would never walk up to people I dont know and insult them with a racial epitaph. I wish people would just get over it they are just words.
Black folk treat all whites like were to blame for your lack of social development, heres some quick points for you, everyone is being held back by the rich corporations running this country, the elite dont give a fuck about you or me. All white people didnt own slaves you all act like we all had slaves like everyone has microwaves. More Americans died in the civil war than all other wars fighting to abolish slavery. Most white folk moved here long after slavery like my grandparents they came over from Italy we weren't even around while blacks were making their struggle for equality. 
I log onto AG to escape reality for a minute, and sometimes to mingle with drug dealers peddling underdosed illegal steriods, why are you here?


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 3, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> your in burbank cruise over to van nuys and walk around at night and try not to be racist and think the guys dressed like bangers are gonna fuck you up. it is what it is. I would never walk up to people I dont know and insult them with a racial epitaph. I wish people would just get over it they are just words.
> Black folk treat all whites like were to blame for your lack of social development, heres some quick points for you, everyone is being held back by the rich corporations running this country, the elite dont give a fuck about you or me. All white people didnt own slaves you all act like we all had slaves like everyone has microwaves. More Americans died in the civil war than all other wars fighting to abolish slavery. Most white folk moved here long after slavery like my grandparents they came over from Italy we weren't even around while blacks were making their struggle for equality.
> I log onto AG to escape reality for a minute, and sometimes to mingle with drug dealers peddling underdosed illegal steriods, why are you here?



Thanks for reminding me to change my profile, bro. I'm no longer in Burbank, I'm living in South Central L.A. now. But it was so not by my choice...long story. 
Anywho, frightening matter, WE THINK ALIKE but I have to correct you. We (blacks) don't all blame "the white man" for our failures. I'll agree with you and say that "TOO MANY" (not all) blacks blame race for their failures and those are usually the ones who choose to be lazy and not try to progress in occupations, finances, etc. Those are the assholes who may be lucky to fall into money then go out to buy a fine ass car rather than get out of their shitty neighborhood and treat their family to a better living environment. Trust me, I've lived and worked with many like that. And it's not just blacks, here in Cali I see that with hispanics too. Many are living here without legalization and having babies so that their kids can be natural citizens and receive OUR (U.S. citizen) benefits.

We don't ALL blame today's Caucasian generation for slavery. Like you say, you weren't there. And now that I think about it, neither was I. As for why am I here (and many other boards)? For the past 12 years, I've been on these boards to learn from others and spread whatever knowledge that I can help spread. 

Chill out, bro. I'm not on a MILLION MAN HATE MARCH against Whites.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> Thanks for reminding me to change my profile, bro. I'm no longer in Burbank, I'm living in South Central L.A. now. But it was so not by my choice...long story.
> Anywho, frightening matter, WE THINK ALIKE but I have to correct you. We (blacks) don't all blame "the white man" for our failures. I'll agree with you and say that "TOO MANY" (not all) blacks blame race for their failures and those are usually the ones who choose to be lazy and not try to progress in occupations, finances, etc. Those are the assholes who may be lucky to fall into money then go out to buy a fine ass car rather than get out of their shitty neighborhood and treat their family to a better living environment. Trust me, I've lived and worked with many like that. And it's not just blacks, here in Cali I see that with hispanics too. Many are living here without legalization and having babies so that their kids can be natural citizens and receive OUR (U.S. citizen) benefits.
> 
> We don't ALL blame today's Caucasian generation for slavery. Like you say, you weren't there. And now that I think about it, neither was I. As for why am I here (and many other boards)? For the past 12 years, I've been on these boards to learn from others and spread whatever knowledge that I can help spread.
> ...



You write some pretty level-headed stuff. You are definitely not an average black guy.

Also, Burbank is my home town.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 3, 2014)

Everyone here who knows me knows that I love an intelligent put down. a well crafted, and word smithed insult is like a symphony. There are a couple of guys on here who I really respect to do that well. DOMS is one of them, Kelju is another. I don't think that the word Nigger is effective at that though. Big deal the guy is black. insult intelligence, and physical limitations from lack of exercise. using nigger shows a lack of imagination in my mind


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 3, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> Everyone here who knows me knows that I love an intelligent put down. a well crafted, and word smithed insult is like a symphony. There are a couple of guys on here who I really respect to do that well. DOMS is one of them, Kelju is another. I don't think that the word Nigger is effective at that though. Big deal the guy is black. insult intelligence, and physical limitations from lack of exercise. using nigger shows a lack of imagination in my mind




makes me miss WOR. he was THE word smith.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2014)

s2h said:


> I have seen it first hand several times in my life...I played AAU basketball in my teens...I was the only white player on the team...we played in D.C. mostly and our practices were in a gym inside a H.U.D. housing project...I was under steady attack all driven by me being white...and I got into more then one fight over it...but I kept going and it finally turned to me getting a ghetto pass...plus I had a cool big ass Sony radio I carried on my shoulder and a tricked out cardboard box to break on...
> 
> *Second time was in the Army...the only thing more segregated then the Army is prison...*




man you are not fucking kidding..I grew up in the northeast and truly don't think in racist terms 
but I did find myself uttering the word "nigger" in the Army..and having hate behind it...that may not sound very profound to anyone but it was a huge deal for me

it took a while of being away from that environment to go back to "me" in terms of how I think of different color on someones skin


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2014)

oh..and I have always hated, and still hate poor white trash..lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


> oh..and I have always hated, and still hate poor white trash..lol



So, you hate poor people?  I guess you must also hate poor black folks living in the projects, or is it just poor trailer trash?  I bet you still have an old Bush/Cheney sticker barely hanging onto the bumper of your vehicle.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2014)

I was just kinda sitting here and remembered something weird about race and being in the army

in basic I commented on one of the girls braids and asked her how she got them so tight and could she get mine that tight (hair and being a chick in the military is a real fuckin drag and cutting it off isn't the most viable option)...she had blonde hair and blue eyes and looked white for all appearances

she laughed a little and said she couldn't get my hair that tight because I was white, I looked at her confused then she really started laughing...she explained she was frican american and albino and so was her brother..she got out family pics and showed me...
was pretty wild ..she said she didn't fit into either category with people because of how she looked...

odd paradox to be in

saddest part of the whole thing was she enlisted because her husband was killed in Iraq. She left their baby son with her mother to seek vengeance.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2014)

And, anyone who can't take the racist rhetoric should think twice about hanging out in AG.  Most of it is just nastiness for its own sake.  And yes, we're all hiding behind our computers and being "as nasty as we wanna be."  But, it's the only place that we can all come to let our pent up depravity with other like-minded pervs & reprobates.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So, you hate poor people?  I guess you must also hate poor black folks living in the projects, or is it just poor trailer trash?  I bet you still have an old Bush/Cheney sticker barely hanging onto the bumper of your vehicle.




I hate white trash..there's a big difference
I regularly volunteer to help the poor and dealt with plenty of poor people as a medic. Poor is a circumstance, when it becomes your own self limiting mentality is where I have a problem.

honky assholes that refuse to look beyond their own backyard and think they know how life works because their king of their own shit pile

I'm a hardcore independent...

but PS, I despise alabama


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I fucked an orangatuan once, she was not as strategically shaved as I would have liked. Cute freckles though.



Awesome!  I was wondering if this would be as good as my favourite donkey named Sue.  She's on the left.  She's not underage btw, just petite.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2014)

Then again, after a few coldies, might be a tough decision.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> If I'm not mistaken, didn't AIDS originate from white guys going to Africa and fucking apes and monkeys then ended up spreading it to the humans there and later around the world?
> 
> Lastly, I'm beginning to think that IM is loaded with prejudice members considering the loosely use of the "N" word and racist remarks made of sex with a black chick. Sorry for feeling offended but I am African-American.




Wrong fucking place for that shit man. I try to be fair and argue in favor of black people when I feel that white raciest dumb fucks are getting carried away, but this is anything goes. Nothing is sacred or respected here, and it needs to be this way. If you don't like it, you need to stay out of this forum, otherwise you are just going to stay butt-hurt.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


> but PS, I despise alabama



My first 25 years of life were spent in Alabama. Other than to visit family, I never want to go back. But, it taught me much about dumb fucking white people. It was my hatred of ignorant bible thumping rednecks that taught me how stupid racism is. If they believed it, then it couldn't be true, because nothing those dumb fuck hill billies believed was true.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 3, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Wrong fucking place for that shit man. I try to be fair and argue in favor of black people when I feel that white raciest dumb fucks are getting carried away, but this is anything goes. Nothing is sacred or respected here, and it needs to be this way. If you don't like it, you need to stay out of this forum, otherwise you are just going to stay butt-hurt.



So I might be mistaken. Damn, sue me then. I had already explained my statement in a later post that you obviously overlooked before commenting on that one. Not to mention that I said NOTHING to assure anyone that I, myself, was a racist. But speaking of dumb fucks, it's obvious that comprehension is not one of your forte's.

Just for the record................. I've already gotten racist crap in the past from the original AnaEx so it's really not that new to me, especially being online. And at Steroidology, some members there (most who probably no longer exists there) have even deleted rep points simply because I posted pics of hot black women in the HOT TEENS forum. Like here, Steroidlogy used to, also, have Gen. Chat and Anything Goes forums. The AG forum have since been removed, as far as I know.

So far as I can see, all have been explained so we might as well just drop the matter. OKAY, this is AG forum and it's permissible to be cruel and disrespectful. I got it.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 3, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> And, anyone who can't take the racist rhetoric should think twice about hanging out in AG.  Most of it is just nastiness for its own sake.  And yes, we're all hiding behind our computers and being "as nasty as we wanna be."  But, it's the only place that we can all come to let our pent up depravity with other like-minded pervs & reprobates.



OKAY Gears, I can live with that.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2014)

KelJu said:


> My first 25 years of life were spent in Alabama. Other than to visit family, I never want to go back. But, it taught me much about dumb fucking white people. It was my hatred of ignorant bible thumping rednecks that taught me how stupid racism is. If they believed it, then it couldn't be true, because nothing those dumb fuck hill billies believed was true.




yes, to all of this ..only I thankfully have never lived in Alabama


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> So I might be mistaken. Damn, sue me then. I had already explained my statement in a later post that you obviously overlooked before commenting on that one. Not to mention that I said NOTHING to assure anyone that I, myself, was a racist. But speaking of dumb fucks, it's obvious that comprehension is not one of your forte's.
> 
> Just for the record................. I've already gotten racist crap in the past from the original AnaEx so it's really not that new to me, especially being online. And at Steroidology, some members there (most who probably no longer exists there) have even deleted rep points simply because I posted pics of hot black women in the HOT TEENS forum. Like here, Steroidlogy used to, also, have Gen. Chat and Anything Goes forums. The AG forum have since been removed, as far as I know.
> 
> So far as I can see, all have been explained so we might as well just drop the matter. OKAY, this is AG forum and it's permissible to be cruel and disrespectful. I got it.





Touchy touchy. I don't read entire threads before responding to one post, and neither does anyone else, so go fuck yourself with your "I already blah blah blah in some other post" bullshit. My reading comprehension is off the charts motherfucker. 

This is anything goes! Perhaps your comprehension needed work before you started crying like a little bitch about your delicate little feelings. What the fuck do you think anything goes means? I also did not call you raciest or say anything about you linked to racism. I told you that you are posting about being offended in a forum dedicated to being offensive is a bad idea.

Your response was to be offended yet again and direct it towards me. Then you pulled the grand daddy of all bitch moves by declaring that now that you said your piece the matter is over.  OH, FUCK NO! It's over when it's over, so suck my dick you whinny little bitch. 

NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER, suck my dick!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


>



too much?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2014)

I am trying to stop smoking cigarettes again. I apologize if my reactions are hateful and mean.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2014)

I love nicotine

..my eyebrows shot right up...I know I shouldn't but I honestly laffed at it pretty loudly

but youre right..its AG...
I stay out of the barely legal thread because I've got teenage daughters..sorta the same thing


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuck you guys and your delicious nicotine.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> And at Steroidology, some members there (most who probably no longer exists there) have even deleted rep points simply because I posted pics of hot black women in the HOT TEENS forum.



I don't think black women are very attractive, but that's a very stupid reason to net someone.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2014)

DOMS said:


> I don't think black women are very attractive, but that's a very stupid reason to net someone.




Not even Tyra Banks?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Not even Tyra Banks?



There are always exceptions. For blacks it tends to be how much they look like someone other than black. Straighted hair, hair dyed a non-black color, lighter-colored make-up, plastic surgery or a bit of non-black heritage.

Tyra, for example several of those. No plastic surgery (that I know of), but she has all the rest. Her green eyes do occasionally happen to blacks that don't have any cream in their coffee, but, far more likely in the USA, she has some non-black heritage. 

Black women tend to have broad, flat, noses. They also tend to have sloping foreheads (compared to other races), afro hair of only black, and, with body a body fat percentage even in the high teens, tend to take on a mannish appearance in their faces.

The truth is that most "black" women that are considered beautiful fall into the above.

Oh, I almost forget... Back in the 90s there was a black model from  Africa. She had zero cream in her coffee, super-dark black skin, and  shaved her head. And she was fucking hot. I just can't remember her  name. 

Like I said, there are always exceptions, but their just that, exceptions, and not the rule.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 3, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> If I'm not mistaken, didn't AIDS originate from white guys going to Africa and fucking apes and monkeys then ended up spreading it to the humans there and later around the world?
> 
> Lastly, I'm beginning to think that IM is loaded with prejudice members considering the loosely use of the "N" word and racist remarks made of sex with a black chick. Sorry for feeling offended but I am African-American.




Aids was created by Black Gays banging in the ass and sharing needles at the same time ,,,, Homo junkie dope head niggers . Get your facts straight.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 3, 2014)

charley said:


> You're right & I don't deny it..  and I live in Philly & have lived in 'North Philly' so have experienced much 'Black culture'..


I lived in North Philly and Philly...its a pretty tough city and area for sure.  Makes you grow rough around the edges and you always have to look over one shoulder IMO.

As a kid, I grew up down South and honestly the black population treated me better and were more hospitable and treated me better then my own race the whites.  I'd much rather keep company with honest legit people regardless of ethnicity.

I won't say using the N word is "offensive" because I am an advocate of free speech.  But at the same time it truly has no place in a BBing forum. It is ignorant as fuck to see people comparing sex with an animal to sex with black people...and as a long time Mod and Admin on many sites, I will tell you it certainly brings the value of a forum down to see such trash.

Just seeing this thread makes me think of BBing.com and the bullshit that goes on there.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Meh, Tyra is over rated.  *Kind of like Angelina Jolie is.*



Oh god, yes. Totally.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2014)

WesleyInman said:


> It is ignorant as fuck to see people comparing sex with an animal to sex with black people



Preach it, man! There's not call to demean animals like that.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I hate white trash..there's a big difference
> I regularly volunteer to help the poor and dealt with plenty of poor people as a medic. Poor is a circumstance, when it becomes your own self limiting mentality is where I have a problem.
> 
> honky assholes that refuse to look beyond their own backyard and think they know how life works because their king of their own shit pile
> ...



A hardcore independent, but I'd be willing to bet anything that you're one of those "independents" who voted for, and continues to unconditionally defend our president, the great Messiah of hope and change.  



> Poor is a circumstance, when it becomes your own self limiting mentality is where I have a problem.



I couldn't agree more.  I imagine that we would also agree that the guy you voted for will also go down in history as the worst president in the history of this country.  I would assume you also have a problem with the way our architect of hope and change is dealing with poverty - raising the minimum wage to $10.15/hr (so that the many people, now stuck in shit jobs, with no hope of getting ahead can feel a little better), extend unemployment benefits, since unemployment hasn't budged since his innauguration (once you're unemployment runs out, you're not part of the equation), and let's see what he's done for blacks in America so far:  Median household income for blacks has dropped by 11%, while the poverty rate has increased by 4% for blacks since '08.  

BTW, have you ever been to AL or have you just seen the movie "My Cousin Vinny?"  lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 3, 2014)

DOMS said:


> There are always exceptions. For blacks it tends to be how much they look like someone other than black. Straighted hair, hair dyed a non-black color, lighter-colored make-up, plastic surgery or a bit of non-black heritage.
> 
> Tyra, for example several of those. No plastic surgery (that I know of), but she has all the rest. Her green eyes do occasionally happen to blacks that don't have any cream in their coffee, but, far more likely in the USA, she has some non-black heritage.
> 
> ...



LOL! So true! This is always the giant elephant in the room when people start arguing over who's hotter when comparing white women to female blacks.  Those whites who are filled with white guilt will always throw out names like Tyra Banks, Beyonce, Naomi Campbell, and Vanessa Williams (who looked great eating pussy in Penthouse btw).  What do all of these gorgeous "black" women have in common?  They're all fortunate enough to be mixed with superior races. IOW, none of them are full blooded Africans.  LMFAO!!!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> A hardcore independent, but I'd be willing to bet anything that you're one of those "independents" who voted for, and continues to unconditionally defend our president, the great Messiah of hope and change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ahahhahahhahha

you don't me at all...continue with your internet assumption. They're pretty amusing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> ahahhahahhahha
> 
> you don't me at all...continue with your internet assumption. They're pretty amusing.




Im also assuming that you're colored.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

hahahahahahahahaha

theres pics of me all over this site


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

hell...theres pics of me for the world pharma comp in the AAS section

knock yourself out with all of your assumptions


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> theres pics of me all over this site



 Damn!!  Ur right. You're bangable as hell!  Ill take you over the orangutan any day.  I need to change my shorts now!


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV is colored....lmao..idk which is funnier ...that he thought she was colored...or that the word colored was used...

I haven't heard "colored" since I lived in Vidor,Texas is the early to mid 90's...google that town if you wanna relive the 50's...David Allen Coe played in the county fair there before he stopped singing the X rated songs...

Vidor ,Texas is where people forgot about poor white trash...bad ass concert it was...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

charley said:


>



The first is clearly of mixed heritage.
The second one is named, "biracial woman." 
The third is Indian.
The fourth is Paula Patton, whose mother is white.
And the last looks a bit mannish.


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

Little info on Vidor Texas...in 93-94 HUD attempted to intergrate Vidor's HUD housing with a single black man from Beaumont.....there was a KKK/White Suprpremist rally that had over 5,000 people in it...this is the 90's...

I went to Gary's coffee shop that morning to get breakfast and there was a mobile Klan bus in the parking lot set up selling hoods and robes...and the Turner Diaries...I skipped the rally and went across the tracks where it was wet to the beer joint to shoot some pool...the sign on the door said Whites Only....

This was 1990's in Vidor  Texas....


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

what was that town in texas ..like 4-5 yrs ago dragged a black man behind a truck for like some ungodly distance and killed him


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

nope, I was wrong

one of the men convicted was executed a few yrs ago...guess it happened in 98

http://www.cnn.com/2011/09/21/justice/texas-dragging-death-execution/


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

s2h said:


> Little info on Vidor Texas...in 93-94 HUD attempted to intergrate Vidor's HUD housing with a single black man from Beaumont.....there was a KKK/White Suprpremist rally that had over 5,000 people in it...this is the 90's...
> 
> I went to Gary's coffee shop that morning to get breakfast and there was a mobile Klan bus in the parking lot set up selling hoods and robes...and the Turner Diaries...I skipped the rally and went across the tracks where it was wet to the beer joint to shoot some pool...the sign on the door said Whites Only....
> 
> This was 1990's in Vidor  Texas....



I've always though that those sort of groups were stupid, however... I've seen what happens when a bunch of blacks and Mexicans start living in numbers in a place that was previously almost white. It didn't go well. Crime went up, especially violent crime. So I get where some of those rally people are coming from.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 4, 2014)

DOMS said:


> The first is clearly of mixed heritage.
> The second one is named, "biracial woman."
> The third is Indian.
> The fourth is Paula Patton, whose mother is white.
> And the last looks a bit mannish.




Wow!  Those women are pretty hot, especially considering they might have a little black in them, at least the first one loos like she's mixed.


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> what was that town in texas ..like 4-5 yrs ago dragged a black man behind a truck for like some ungodly distance and killed him



Jasper Texas...its in east Texas near the Louisana border....theres a oil field company there to this day fly's the American..Texas..Confederate and Aryan Nation flag on there flag poles..


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> what was that town in texas ..like 4-5 yrs ago dragged a black man behind a truck for like some ungodly distance and killed him



Since were simply posting killing stories for no particular reason: here's mine.



> According to the testimony of the Knox County Acting Medical Examiner  Dr.  Darinka Mileusnic-Polchan at the subsequent trial of Eric Boyd,  Newsom was  repeatedly sodomized with an object and then blindfolded,  gagged, arms and feet  bound and his head covered. Barefoot, he was  dragged outside the house to a set  of nearby railroad tracks. He was  sexually mutilated, shot in the back of his  head, neck and back and his  body was then set on fire.
> 
> According to the testimony of the medical examiner, Channon?s death  came  after hours of torture, having suffered injuries to her vagina,  anus and mouth.  She was raped with an unidentified object and beaten in  the head. It was also  reported that her body was scrubbed with bleach  which was also poured down her  throat, in an attempt by her attackers  to remove DNA evidence, while Channon was  still alive. She was then  bound with curtains and strips of bedding, her face  covered with a bin  liner and her body stashed within five large bin bags, before  being  placed inside a residential waste disposal unit and covered with  sheets.  The medical examiner said there was evidence that Channon  slowly suffocated to  death.


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

DOMS said:


> I've always though that those sort of groups were stupid, however... I've seen what happens when a bunch of blacks and Mexicans start living in numbers in a place that was previously almost white. It didn't go well. Crime went up, especially violent crime. So I get where some of those rally people are coming from.



Most of them were from out of state...Mississippi had the most people there..Texas and East Texas are vary different.....a lot of my co-workers and work related friends are Mexican...overall there a pretty hard working family orientated type of people...I have a lot of Hispanics (legal ones),that work for me...manuel labor type stuff.....I have seen little 4'6" Guatemalan women who will out work 95% of these dopey drippy pants 19yr old white boys..


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

DOMS said:


> Since were simply posting killing stories for no particular reason: here's mine.




The Rev missed that one...he was at a Trayvons fund raiser..


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

s2h said:


> Most of them were from out of state...Mississippi had the most people there..Texas and East Texas are vary different.....a lot of my co-workers and work related friends are Mexican...overall there a pretty hard working family orientated type of people...I have a lot of Hispanics (legal ones),that work for me...manuel labor type stuff.....I have seen little 4'6" Guatemalan women who will out work 95% of these dopey drippy pants 19yr old white boys..



I've lived in places where I've seen a flood of Mexicans turn what was a very nice place into something that belonged in a third-world.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

it wasn't actually for no reason you stupid fucking pompous assbasket ...S2h mentioned texas in context of a hate crime... I just remembered that story quickly
and I'm well aware of the story of the white couple that were both raped/sodomized with objects then hate acids and bleach poured down their throats while alive in an attempt to destroy evidence


I happen to think causing bodily harm and death to another human life should earn you the death penality performed in the same manner you caused your victims death

you stupid motherfucking hate mongering asshole


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

I am so sick of your ridiculous diatribe you stupid fucking douche


find a new hobby other than swinging off my tits


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I am so sick of your ridiculous diatribe you stupid fucking douche
> 
> 
> find a new hobby other than swinging off my tits



Menopause or period? Or is that just normal for you?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

why don't you tell everyone again how the boot of oppression is on your neck because your a white middle class male you delusional fuckstick


or come at me again about pedophiles AFTER my oldest child was enticed out her home by a fucking pedophile 
you know what, I served my fucking country, I have saved other peoples lives, I raise my little anglo children in my predominately white upper middle class neighborhood

what in the HELL have you contributed to society that warrants anybody even giving you a second look


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

no, I just fucking can NOT stand you
you jump on one thing without looking over the ENTIRE conversation and ride it with your flaccid impotence


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> why don't you tell everyone again how the boot of oppression is on your neck because your a white middle class male you delusional fuckstick
> 
> 
> or come at me again about pedophiles AFTER my oldest child was enticed out her home by a fucking pedophile
> ...



It's funny how crazy people like you write your own, appropriately crazy, narrative. I was just debating who is more likely to be a pedophile or serial killer with you and others. That was it. I never made any negative remarks about you. You, however, decided to send me a PM with a decidedly unfriendly title and content. You're the one that started talking shit and got all ass-hurt when I didn't back down or apologize for your bat-shit crazy attitude.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

yeah, I'm well known as batshit crazy you dumb ass

my not so friendly title? because I said, look if youre gonna keep being a dick let me explain why I'm arguing with you about it?

nevermind your information comes from the internet and mine comes from the justice department

I hope you continue on in life with your ridiculous outlook and die alone and withered wondering why


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> yeah, I'm well known as batshit crazy you dumb ass
> 
> my not so friendly title? because I said, look if youre gonna keep being a dick let me explain why I'm arguing with you about it?
> 
> ...



Actually, I sourced my points from organizations like the FBI.

I haven't been a dick to you. Not even close. Unless you think posting an article, with a minor quip, fits the bill? That's a bit sensitive. You have said way more, and much worse, shit to me, but I'm the unreasonable one?


----------



## sneedham (Mar 4, 2014)

DOMS said:


> There are always exceptions. For blacks it tends to be how much they look like someone other than black. Straighted hair, hair dyed a non-black color, lighter-colored make-up, plastic surgery or a bit of non-black heritage.
> 
> Tyra, for example several of those. No plastic surgery (that I know of), but she has all the rest. Her green eyes do occasionally happen to blacks that don't have any cream in their coffee, but, far more likely in the USA, she has some non-black heritage.
> 
> ...



Doms, I believe she was an actress as well. Had a part with Arnold in Conan the Barbarian?

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

DOMS said:


> Since were simply posting killing stories for no particular reason: here's mine.




oh, you're totally right..you're not antagonistic at all

then quick to say "oh she doesn't like me and bow down to my obvious superiority because I'm a white middle class male with a boot of oppression on my neck; she must be crazy and a democrat!"

its funny you were all about the the statistics though until a bell curve was applied. Then because one author interjects with their own bit of flavor in the article the math must be bullshit too..I mean, clearly. Anyone that doesn't agree with you must have interpersonal problems. Who is really the person with interpersonal issues here exactly?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> oh, you're totally right..you're not antagonistic at all



I admitted to using a quip.  I'm also well know for using biting comments, even with people that I like.



SheriV said:


> then quick to say "oh she doesn't like me and bow down to my obvious superiority because I'm a white middle class male with a boot of oppression on my neck; she must be crazy and a democrat!"
> 
> its funny you were all about the the statistics though until a bell curve was applied. Then because one author interjects with their own bit of flavor in the article the math must be bullshit too..I mean, clearly. Anyone that doesn't agree with you must have interpersonal problems. Who is really the person with interpersonal issues here exactly?



I never said anything bad about you directly until this thread. And that was only in response to your vitriol-landened posts. Even then, I only called you crazy, which is very, very timid by my standards.

Actually, I like you; always have. I have no clue how we got here. I was just doing what I always do: debate, often with flavor. When you told me about your daughter, I never said word-one about it, because I didn't want to hurt your feeling. At the same time, I don't back down from a debate...it's just kind of who I am. Seriously, I'd rather be on good terms with you. Sorry for calling you a name.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Doms, I believe she was an actress as well. Had a part with Arnold in Conan the Barbarian?
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



I honestly don't know.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

well thanks for taking the hate out of my vitriol 

kind of ruined my day...im gonna have to wait around for the ct schmuck to come back now to beat him up some 



honestly I was inspired by kelju's nigger nigger nigger, suck my dick


*sigh*

and i think feeling oppressed because your a white male is a bit silly...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

but I live in a demographic that has a less than 2% minority rate..so what do I know


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

I know the models name and I'm with holding it until you all learn to use google


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> well thanks for taking the hate out of my vitriol
> 
> kind of ruined my day...im gonna have to wait around for the ct schmuck to come back now to beat him up some
> 
> ...



Not oppressed, just tired of it. The major reason that I'm so willing to trot of the facts regarding race is because, as I was growing up, I caught shit of stuff that I'd never done. That prompted me to look at the reality of it. It's then that I realized that not all people are equal and that many of the "facts" are far from factual regarding whites.

Sorry you're having a bad day.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> but I live in a demographic that has a less than 2% minority rate..so what do I know



I grew up in Los Angeles. I've also seen a lot of other shit go down in other places that I've lived.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not actually having a bad day. I'm bored. You were the target for the day.
I can tell you like me in the parts where you asked me if I was menopausal or premenstrual (funny I dont pull the sexism card though, ever.)  then went on to call me batshit crazy.

I've been deployed..I've probably seen more shit.

Aside from that..I don't think it has as much to do with color as it does classism. Thats probably just as shitty.

I work in a lower class black neighborhood and the place is always trashed and theres a high crime rate and they generally behave like animals. I also live next door to a black guy and his white family. They're from the UK and their house is about 4,000 sq ft. Their three kids are brats but that's because they coddle them not because of their color. I'd trust the guy to know the alarm code to my house and walk in to borrow something if I wasn't home.
My white inlaws from white trash, I wouldn't trust with watering my plants.

Theres a pretty dangerous city not far from me.
 I don't like going through one section of it thats unbelievably poor and has a very high deadly crime rate...its a black neighborhood. Theres a dominican neighborhood a few blocks over that I have zero issue getting out of my car in. Its a little closer to middle class.

My experiences are all over the map but the one thing I've seen and found is the more impoverished the area and the more ignorant no matter the color, the more violent it is.
I have no idea how anyone goes about fixing that.

Our schools are magnet schools for the kids in the city and some of them do really well in this school system (very highly ranked school system) and a more nurturing environment, others just don't.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2014)

I have an obsession with black African women who have immigrated European countries, or are children of immigrants. They are pure blood African, but speak french, Italian, ct, and seem very intelligent because they were exposed to better culture. French black women are the best. Sexiest creatures on the planet.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'm not actually having a bad day. I'm bored. You were the target for the day.
> I can tell you like me in the parts where you asked me if I was menopausal or premenstrual (funny I dont pull the sexism card though, ever.)  then went on to call me batshit crazy.



Ouch... Hey, I'm being nice here. 



SheriV said:


> I've been deployed..I've probably seen more shit.
> 
> Aside from that..I don't think it has as much to do with color as it does classism. Thats probably just as shitty.
> 
> ...



When it comes to race, it's never a hundred percent, but the number tend to skew hard in certain directions on certain matters. I also just don't like the fallacies that people throw around, such as whites being the paragon of racism or slavery. Even if it wasn't a matter of race, I just can't fucking stand when people espouse falsehoods. It's like being willingly stupid.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2014)

Also, black people's problems are cultural, not innate. Raise a black kid in the suburbs, and the kid will be indistinguishable from white kids except for color. The racism shit is more on the world stage, and white kids and black kids in Atlanta where the breakdown is closer to 50 50 all act the same. There is almost no racism on either side. It kind of gives me hope for the future.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Also, black people's problems are cultural, not innate. Raise a black kid in the suburbs, and the kid will be indistinguishable from white kids except for color. The racism shit is more on the world stage, and white kids and black kids in Atlanta where the breakdown is closer to 50 50 all act the same. There is almost no racism on either side. *It kind of gives me hope for the future*.




this is actually sort of my problem...I'm idealistic and in some ways gullible because of it. I've learned to be just a touch pessimistic about things and frankly I don't like how it makes me feel or how it causes me to behave.

about the only thing I really have no tolerance for (and this was a tough one in the service) is willful ignorance. I really HATE close mindedness.
I had this moment of clarity discussing something about college with a friend who is not terribly educated..but has a lot of working experience. She said something to the effect that she was ok with her daughter not going to college because she could have work experience instead. I tried to convey the life experience of leaving home and seeing another place and experience all sorts of different culture was the most important part of going to college, more so than the content of the textbooks or the professors lecture or lab ..to really learn how to THINK instead of just do. She disagreed. 
In that moment I pitied her but more so I'm angry that this thinking gets passed from generation to generation and the cycle continues. Now that's not an extreme case by any stretch of the imagination but I hope it makes my point somewhat.


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

I leave for a little bit and shit just explodes...i actually reread the last few pages and I'm not sure what exactly fired off the cannons....Valium's for all...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2014)

s2h said:


> I'm not sure what exactly fired off the cannons....Valium's for all...



Sandy vaginas and tender feelings.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

boredom

DJ told me I came in a little hot


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Sandy vaginas and tender feelings.



Sand in the clit hood does that to some gals....its a slow and steady itch..


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> boredom
> 
> DJ told me I came in a little hot




Kinda what I was implying....a soft hint you could say....I didnt want you too go 200/140 on me....I have feelings...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2014)

you don't have feelings

next time I'll escalate a little slower


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 4, 2014)

DOMS said:


> Since were simply posting killing stories for no particular reason: here's mine.



Interesting, you have to know the names of the victims beforehand and search fairly extensively in order to read about this.  I can't remember how I inadvertently ran across this on the internets a while back. Just imagine if it had been a young black couple murdered in such a brutal way by a group of whites?  It'd be on every network 24/7 for the next 6 months and it'd be another big payday for Al Sharpton.  Yet, since it was 3 niggers and a white couple, it only made the local news in the town where it happened.  What a surprise!  I wonder if this counted as a hate crime, or if it doesn't qualify since the perpetrators were niggers.


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you don't have feelings
> 
> next time I'll escalate a little slower



Bring back that loving feeling....oh that loving feeling...cause its gone..gone ..gone.....


----------



## Swfl (Mar 4, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


> Lastly, I'm beginning to think that IM is loaded with prejudice members considering the loosely use of the "N" word and racist remarks made of sex with a black chick. Sorry for feeling offended but I am African-American.



Why cant you just be an American? I am I don't call myself anything but American. This hyphenated crap is what creates a divide and problems in the first place. I'm not saying you started it or are trying to perpetuate it.  Unless one of your parents are from Africa and you have dual citizenship you are most definitely not African-American. just sayin...


----------



## Swfl (Mar 4, 2014)

Griffith said:


> i personally would like to sell myself as a slave to some nice asian or black hot chick, possibly even mexican.....history in reverse....she would keep me and use and abuse me in bed all the time,.....



they have that program! its called mail order bride, but like all women you become a slave to. they don't use you for sex but to clean the yard and fix shit while they watch tv and their asses grow larger


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Why cant you just be an American? I am I don't call myself anything but American. This hyphenated crap is what creates a divide and problems in the first place. I'm not saying you started it or are trying to perpetuate it.  Unless one of your parents are from Africa and you have dual citizenship you are most definitely not African-American. just sayin...



African-American:


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> My favourite one is Indians, or as they like to be called, First Nations People.  They were here first so all your land belong to them.



They weren't doing anything with it anyway.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 4, 2014)

DOMS said:


> African-American:




I think i could lhjo to this.  "Think"
[video]http://vimeo.com/m/32452879[/video]


----------



## maniclion (Mar 27, 2014)

s2h said:


> Is that any different then you hiding behind a computer to post what you posted??...the vast majority of net posters use the net as a tool of expresion they can't or won't use in there daily lives...be it racist....political...etc etc...
> 
> If you met someone from this thread in public....would you call them a pussy??...you might ,....you might not...
> 
> ...



If any of my old friends from the 5th Ward are still alive they would hug me, they'd have to remember one of the few white boys who lived there...

I lived there for 3 years age 7-10 and it wasn't the zoo you make it out to be.  In fact I've walked alone at night through some of the slums all over the world when I was in the Navy, the worst treatment I got was while talking to a girl in a back alley bar and her brother came over and asked why she was talking to me, was she craving some "Honky Dong?"  I laughed and started to tell him to go sit his insecure spring roll dick having ass down, but his sister railed on him and then yanked my arm off and to my hotel room we went, fucked for 2 days straight and I almost fell in love, I kept in touch with her for a few years and she wanted to come visit at one point but I was juggling 3 or 4 weekly booty calls at the time and let it slip by...  She was bad ass though, she was a personal trainer and she had a college degree...

But I digress, not everyone in the slums are criminals, and even the criminals can be cool if you are cool, I mean walk through the place like you know where you are and like you might be a little crazy or just a bad mother fucker, but that goes for anywhere practically...


----------



## BadGas (Mar 27, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This is just as bad, if not worse!
> 
> http://www.thefword.org.uk/blog/2007/11/if_turning_an_o



I need a shower and a smoke!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2014)

I live on Martin Luther King in Atlanta if that tells you anything about my living situation. Just last weekend, some nig shot another nig 20 feet from my doorstep, and the asshole shot up the AT&T phone box which killed my internet, fucking dicks. This is about 3 third murder that has occurred 20 feet from my bedroom window since I have been living here which is only about 4 months. 

I am the only white person for 10 square miles I think. But, nobody ever fucks with me. All my friends say that I am going to get mugged or robbed, but the black folk pretty much just kill each other and leave me alone. I find that living with black people isn't anything like what people expect it to be.


----------



## blaaze (Apr 3, 2014)

Sick shit


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

Well, if we just want to sit here all might and exchange stories of racial violence, we could easily do that  I actually had no idea that SheriV was colored. At first, I thought she sounded too intelligent to be of the African race. But, the more I heard her speak, I began to pick on her lack of ability to articulate like modern humans of the Caucasian race. That being said, id be more than happy to do unspeakable acts upon her as she is smoking hot for a colored wench, being mixed and all. I can't say that respect her though for being so self absorbed that she was okay with her daughter being abused by a pedophile while she focused on primping in the mirror. Only when she was done manicuring herself, did she pretend to care. Typical narcissistic cunt. Served her own daughter to an pedo for a few minutes of freedom probably to get laid simultaneously. Shame on you!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

It is pretty disgusting that sheriV is prostititing her daughter to pedophiles to support her bodybuilding career. Then again, what else should we expect from a nigger, even if she's hot due to being mixed.


----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


>



bad luck fella


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

DOMS said:


> There are always exceptions. For blacks it tends to be how much they look like someone other than black. Straighted hair, hair dyed a non-black color, lighter-colored make-up, plastic surgery or a bit of non-black heritage.
> 
> Tyra, for example several of those. No plastic surgery (that I know of), but she has all the rest. Her green eyes do occasionally happen to blacks that don't have any cream in their coffee, but, far more likely in the USA, she has some non-black heritage.
> 
> ...



Zackally!  A truly hot "black" woman is, in reality, a white or Asian woman who happens to be hot in spite of her being partially black. Keep in mind, us whites (i.e. modern humans) evolved from negros, which is why tend to not want to mate with them as it would devolve
Us as a race.


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> And, anyone who can't take the racist rhetoric should think twice about hanging out in AG.  Most of it is just nastiness for its own sake.  And yes, we're all hiding behind our computers and being "as nasty as we wanna be."  But, it's the only place that we can all come to let our pent up depravity with other like-minded pervs & reprobates.


Sorry my depravity extends beyond the internet and into my life, I guess I don't belong here....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

Don't get me wrong. I've seen many nigger women that I'd bang. In fact, this black [nigger] woman that helped me with my rental car yesterday was fucking hit as all get out. If it were the 1850s, I'd sell off half my farm to buy her and keep her as a "house servant."  The ironic thing is that she didn't even look mix'd. Usually, when you see a really hot nigger broad, they're only hot because the look less black. But, the "massa" wasn't interested in great grandma. Lol
a


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Sorry my depravity extends beyond the internet and into my life, I guess I don't belong here....


Oh believe me. Ur not the only one. I literally got sexually aroused when I stole 8 xannies out of my coworker's purse and got away with it. It was better than the buzz itself. Lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

cube789 said:


> bad luck fella


Awe, did I make ur pussy hurt?  Maybe your hot "black" gf can massage of for u.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> ahahhahahhahha
> 
> you don't me at all...continue with your internet assumption. They're pretty amusing.


I stand corrected. I assumed you were a hot looking colored/mixed broad. I guess it was from your contest pic where you were rocking a nice tan with that hot, tight little ass. If you have any nudes, please post them up in AG. Or, feel free to pm me any sex vids of yourself, like the ones you've sent to a few other guys. If would certainly spice things up around here!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

KelJu said:


> My first 25 years of life were spent in Alabama. Other than to visit family, I never want to go back. But, it taught me much about dumb fucking white people. It was my hatred of ignorant bible thumping rednecks that taught me how stupid racism is. If they believed it, then it couldn't be true, because nothing those dumb fuck hill billies believed was true.


I've lived in Bama my whole life except for two years in China. If you think people in the south are uncivilized and prejudiced, you need to spend some time in other countries. To many people abroad, the entire concept of cultural differences is alien and incomprehensible. My ex is "well educated."  Yet, there's only one way of doing things - the Chinese way. 

Here in alabama, we don't really hate niggers. After all, we know they didn't choose to be colored.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I've lived in Bama my whole life except for two years in China. If you think people in the south are uncivilized and prejudiced, you need to spend some time in other countries. To many people abroad, the entire concept of cultural differences is alien and incomprehensible. My ex is "well educated."  Yet, there's only one way of doing things - the Chinese way.
> 
> Here in alabama, we don't really hate niggers. After all, we know they didn't choose to be colored.



Lol you want to see racism at its zenith? Go to Asia - they have down to a fine art.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I live on Martin Luther King in Atlanta if that tells you anything about my living situation. Just last weekend, some nig shot another nig 20 feet from my doorstep, and the asshole shot up the AT&T phone box which killed my internet, fucking dicks. This is about 3 third murder that has occurred 20 feet from my bedroom window since I have been living here which is only about 4 months.
> 
> I am the only white person for 10 square miles I think. But, nobody ever fucks with me. All my friends say that I am going to get mugged or robbed, but the black folk pretty much just kill each other and leave me alone. I find that living with black people isn't anything like what people expect it to be.


It is a good thing that they're only killing each other. Hopefully, they'll keep it up. We have far too many blacks in the south. But, if I were you, I'd still gtfo of there. You never k ow how they might decide to celebrate MLK (Nigger Day).


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> theres pics of me all over this site



Hes, as I said earlier, I found some. In facf, i jerked off to some of them.  But, where are the nudes?  Do you have any?  I promise I'll only email them to a few close buds.


----------



## cube789 (May 10, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Awe, did I make ur pussy hurt?  Maybe your hot "black" gf can massage of for u.



jeez, youre one dumb old turd arent ya
youre too much of a pussy to call anyone a nigger in real life, thats the only reason youre crying here lmao




GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  Congrats on the spraying job! That's one thing I missed out whilst on opiates.  You can go on forever, without spraying her up. Even taking a piss was difficult when full of opiates. Hell, I'd go weeks without any interest in AP or LHJO.  And, that ain't like me at all.  The thing that makes it so hard to give up is the rush; it's like cumming for 30 minutes straight.





GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd. I probably ruined both my marriages with the combo of drinking and heavy gears. I'd get paranoid and say all kinds of mean nasty shit that I'd always wish I could unsay later. That send button can be a bitch when ur drunk also.





GearsMcGilf said:


> "Snorted by accident." Lol. Yes I did the same thing the first time.
> You just got some lousy dope then. Otherwise, you'd have fallen in love.





GearsMcGilf said:


> Btw, I'm telling all this because it seems I've stumbled across the holy grail of relaxation/sleep aid. After the euphoria wears off, the sleep is the deepest u'll ever experience. Its a wonder drug, good for pain, sleep, mood, etc. I'd highly recommend it for anyone pursuing jackedness also.





GearsMcGilf said:


> absolutely!  If u'll mail me a 20 bag. Just make sure it's the shizzle that turns black as coal when u mix it  my nig cheated me again today. I got 2 bags and shot them both, nothing but a buzz. Later this chik gave me a third of her bag for giving her a ride. That third lit me up like. Mofo. I just slAmmed it 30 min ago and I'm all a'floating! Diggin this!  So glad I discovered boy!





GearsMcGilf said:


> That being said, my nigger did hook me up today something sweet.  It wasn't the stuff that comes through like charcoal when you draw it up, but still hit the spot.  That fukker just seems to short me err time










sounds like youre the only nigger here

old washed up turd .. doesnt work out .... cant afford gears ..... has sunk to azza pedo jokes ..... nobody cares if you live or die...... prove me wrong


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 10, 2014)

Wow.  You obviously have a lot of spare time on your hands.  I'm also flattered by your obsession over me. lol


----------



## heckler7 (May 10, 2014)

did Jake hack your account? your jakes gimmick


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2014)

DOMS said:


> There are always exceptions. For blacks it tends to be how much they look like someone other than black. Straighted hair, hair dyed a non-black color, lighter-colored make-up, plastic surgery or a bit of non-black heritage.
> 
> Tyra, for example several of those. No plastic surgery (that I know of), but she has all the rest. Her green eyes do occasionally happen to blacks that don't have any cream in their coffee, but, far more likely in the USA, she has some non-black heritage.
> 
> ...



To me, the darker the better. I love the aesthetics of dark skin. Islander or African are the most beautiful to me.





















There are a lot of African and Jamaican women in Atlanta, and they are so fucking beautiful.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 11, 2014)

They're all fuckable. I just prefer modern humans. Primates just don't turn me on, regardless how close they are to Homo sapiens.


----------



## heckler7 (May 11, 2014)

I like your new Avi gears


----------

